# Shameless self-promotion



## Shake31 (Mar 6, 2016)

SO! I just started a stupid youtube channel cause I always liked to make videos.

Here's the first one:






If you guys like the video please share it and feedback is welcome. 

P.s. I know it sucks but its my first video so be kind senpai

P.s.s. I think I posted in the right thread, if I didnt please let me know and I'll delete it immediately XD


----------

